# Gravel vs Rennrad (wie groß ist der Unterschied auf Straße)



## FloF (12. Oktober 2016)

Servus Zusammen,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie groß ihr den Unterschied von einem Gravelbike zu einem Rennrad bei reinem Straßeneinsatz (also eher RR-Terrain) seht.  Gehts da nur im das eine Kilo und die Sitzposition?
Dünne Reifen könnte ich ja auch an ein Gravelbike machen.
Hintergrund ist dass ich ein Rad fürs Pendeln (15km einfach, 300Hm Unterschied, Schwarzwald) kaufen will und überlege ob nicht vielleicht ein Gravelbike besser geeignet ist als ein RR, grad für den Winter.
Und wie ich mich kenne, will ich das neue Rad dann auch als Sportgerät als Ausgleich zum Mtb nutzen.

Cyclocross ist ja eher kürzer und unkomfortabler, oder?

Grüße


----------



## prince67 (16. Oktober 2016)

Gravel hat eine eher Komfortgeometrie, dh ua längeres Steuerrohr für eine aufrechtere Sitzposition und einen längeren Radstand für besseren Geradeauslauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloF (17. Oktober 2016)

ok danke, soweit hab ich das verstanden. Die Frage für mich ist, inwieweit ein Gravelbike auf der Straße Nachteile hat, dass es sich für mich lohnt ein RR zu kaufen, weil doch das meiste auf der Straße gefahren wird. zB. bei Specialized ob ich jetzt das Roubaix oder Diverge kaufe.


----------



## bugfix (17. Oktober 2016)

Warum soll das Gravelbike denn per se besser für den Winter geeignet sein? Scheibenbremsen? Dickere Schlappen? Das gibt es auch an "einfachen" Rennrädern.


----------



## gurkenfolie (17. Oktober 2016)

FloF schrieb:


> Rad fürs Pendeln (15km einfach, 300Hm Unterschied, Schwarzwald)



mit rucksack oder mit fahrradtasche?


----------



## FloF (17. Oktober 2016)

Mit leichtem Rucksack. 

@bugfix: ja wegen evtl dickeren Reifen, Möglichkeit von Schutzblechen und Scheiben (was es auch an RR gibt, das weiß ich).

Und ein Grund wäre schon mal auf den einen oder anderen Feldweg auszuweichen. Das wird wohl eher zweitrangig sein. Deswegen ja meine Überlegung wie groß die Nachteile auf der Straße sind, wenn ich dann doch sehr selten abseits der Straße fahre.


----------



## Ianus (17. Oktober 2016)

Obwohl meine Rennräder und meine Crosser was Oberrohrlänge, Vorbaulänge, Sitzposition etc. so ziemlich ähnlich sind fühlt sich das Rennrad auf der Strasse wesentlich effizienter an.


----------



## onspeed (17. Oktober 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Obwohl meine Rennräder und meine Crosser was Oberrohrlänge, Vorbaulänge, Sitzposition etc. so ziemlich ähnlich sind fühlt sich das Rennrad auf der Strasse wesentlich effizienter an.


Ja, liegt aber am Reifen.


----------



## nightwolf (17. Oktober 2016)

FloF schrieb:


> ok danke, soweit hab ich das verstanden. Die Frage für mich ist, inwieweit ein Gravelbike auf der Straße Nachteile hat, dass es sich für mich lohnt ein RR zu kaufen, (...)


Auf 15km? Da faellt das IMHO nicht wirklich ins Gewicht.

Ich hatte immer wieder Rennraeder, aber so richtig halten konnten die sich bei mir nie.
Frueher war es immer noch ein Punkt, dass beim RR wenigstens die Bremsen was taugen ... fuer die Kombination 'Rennlenker und breitere (als 25mm) Reifen' liess sich jahrzehntelang keine befriedigende Bremsenloesung finden.
Dieses Problem existiert dank Disc heute nicht mehr. Und wer keine Disc will, kann auf Mini-V oder auf 'lange' V mit Drop-V Hebeln zurueckgreifen.

Fuer mich waere das keine Frage ...


----------



## FloF (17. Oktober 2016)

geht ja nicht nur um die 15km sondern um längere Touren. Werde, wenn ich ein RR habe das sicher auch mal zum Sport nutzen, nicht nur den Arbeitsweg. 
Also ist schmale Reifen vorausgesetzt der Unterschied RR-Gravelbike eher zu vernachlässigen?


----------



## stuhli (18. Oktober 2016)

Es kommt auch darauf an welche Art von Rennrad Du holst.
Ein sog. Endurance RR hat ne andere Geo als ein echter Racer und Du bekommst dickere Reifen unter.
Die Gravelbikes liegen dazwischen was die Geo angeht, vertragen aber dicke Reifen.
Wenn Du eh so gut wie kaum neben der Strasse unterwegs bist, würde ich zu einem Endurance Renner raten....Trek Domane z.B. oder eben das von Dir genannte Speci Roubaix. Ich selbst fahre ein Stevens Aspin und das ist auch recht komfortabel und die 25er Reifen erlauben auch mal einen Ausflug auf Schotter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahr seit 2 Jahren das Roubaix und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Für mich war ein 28er Reifen, ein langes Steuerrohr und der Komfort sehr wichtig. Auf die Scheibenbremse möchte ich auch beim RR nicht verzichten. ;-)
Nur leider passen keine Cross-Reifen (33mm breite) rein. Vll geht der neue Schwalbe G-One, weil das Profil da nicht so hoch ist.


----------



## whitewater (21. Oktober 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Obwohl meine Rennräder und meine Crosser was Oberrohrlänge, Vorbaulänge, Sitzposition etc. so ziemlich ähnlich sind fühlt sich das Rennrad auf der Strasse wesentlich effizienter an.


Wenn ich 25er auf meinen Crosser packe wird der Unterschied zum Renner minimalst. Objektiv betrachtet ist da dann auch nur ein halbes Grad Steuerrohrwinkel und ca. 0,5cm Tretlagerhöhe. Damit fühlt sich das Rennrad auf der Strasse für mich angenehmer an aber nicht "effizienter".
Zur Ausgangsfrage: 
Wenn Du eh keine reine Rennmaschine artgerecht benutzen willst, und es nur ein Drop-Bar Rad werden soll, würde ich mir die Reifenfreiheit für Variationen lassen.  
Wie "komfortabel" oder "raceorientiert" die Geo ist, hängt von Dir ab und die jeweiligen Interpretationen von "Gravel" und "Cross" unterscheiden und überschneiden sich je nach Hersteller stark. Gleiches gilt für "guten Geradeauslauf" vs. Wendigkeit, also Hinterbaulänge und Steuerrohrwinkel. 
Mein(e) Crosser erlaubt fast 50mm Reifen und ist für meinen Körperbau sowohl komfortabel wie sportlich genug. Laufruhiger brauch ichs auch nicht.
Wenn ich Graveln will, kommen halt entsprechende Reifen drauf, zum "echten" Crossen genauso, zum spazierenfahren halt schmale CC-29er.
Und sollte mein Renner ausfallen, kann ich den Crosser auch mit 23 oder 25mm bestücken.
Also, wie oben, eher kein Rennrad. Crosser oder Gravel ist erstmal egal, Hauptsache es passt, und kann, was Du willst.
Sowas wie Muschi im Parallelfred zusammenbastelt ist allerdings schon sehr speziell.


----------



## FloF (24. Oktober 2016)

Hi whitewater, danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Stimme dir in alles Punkten zu. Ich hab mir auch nochmal den Arbeitsweg angeschaut und grad im Winter will ich nicht auf evtl glatter Fahrbahn die steile Straße zusammen mit den Autos fahren. Es gäbe Alternativen auf Feldwegen.
Deswegen bin ich mittlerweile auch der Meinung ich brauch nen Crosser/Gravelbike. Jetzt muss ich mal durchprobieren. Gibt aber anscheinend gar nicht so viel Auswahl zum Testen im Vergleich zu RR.


----------



## Joffix (24. Oktober 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach braucht man keine Wissenschaft daraus machen. Lenkerposition kann mit Spacern und Vorbauten immer individuell angepasst werden. Die feinen Geometrie Unterschiede machen sich längst nicht so bemerkbar wie es uns gerne verkauft wird. Ein Rennrad ist für die Straße da. Wenn du ungebundener sein willst, fährst du mit einem Gravelbike deutlich besser.
Ich bin früher Rennrad und MTB gefahren, heute fahre ich nur noch Gravel und es lohnt sich.


----------



## FloF (24. Oktober 2016)

Joffix, das denke ich mittlerweile auch. 

Jemand konkrete Empfehlungen? Will unbedingt im Geschäft kaufen. Da ist die Auswahl halt beschränkt. Deshalb würden mir evtl Empfehlungen bei der Händlersuche helfen. Wohne übrigens momentan in Muc, bald im Nordschwarzwald.


----------



## whitewater (24. Oktober 2016)

Joffix schrieb:


> Lenkerposition kann mit Spacern und Vorbauten immer individuell angepasst werden. Die feinen Geometrie Unterschiede machen sich längst nicht so bemerkbar wie es uns gerne verkauft wird.


Das kann ich nur in Grenzen unterschreiben. Während die "Fahrwerksgeo" tatsächlich nicht so reinhaut (im cx-sports forum war mal die Frage, wer die Hinterbaulänge spürt...keiner - kaum einer) ist das "Fahrerkontaktdreieck", Tretlager/Sattel/Lenker oder Stack-to-Reach eben nur in Grenzen 





> mit Spacern und Vorbauten


 anpassbar.
Wer, wie ich, mit geringer Überhöhung fährt kommt auch mit vielen Spacern und aufrechtem und kurzem Vorbau an die Grenzen den Machbaren, wer sehr viel braucht umgekehrt mit sehr langen steilen (-18 und mehr) Vorbauten.
Mal abgesehen davon, daß hübsch anders ist, geht die Vorbaulänge, bzw. das Verhältnis Vorbaulänge zu Oberrohrlänge doch (evtl. unangenehm) ins Fahrverhalten ein.

Bzgl. konkreten Empfehlungen kann ich nur sagen, was ich habe:
Surly CrossCheck (soll identisch mit dem Straggler sein, nur daß der Discaufnahmen hat). Unverwüstlich, schwerer Rahmen, angeblich etwas weich, was ich aber nicht bestätigen kann, auch mit 100kg+13kg+25kg Systemgewicht nicht. Eher eierlegende Wollmilchsau, Alltags-, Reise- meinetwegen "Adventure-"Rad.
Kann echte 42mm (Renegade 1,8) im Hinterbau.
Nachteil: Ami Stack/Reach. Spacerturm garantiert.
Unschönes Detail: Bei kleinstem Ritzel ab 12Z schleift die Kette am Sitzstrebenende. Vielleicht haben sie das ja während der letzten 10 Jahre in den Griff bekommen.
"Wenn ich nur ein Rad besitzen dürfte" wär das CC dicht dran.

Giant TCX SLR1, wettkampftaugliches Querfeldeinrad mit ebenfalls viel Reifenfreiheit (vergleichbar mit dem CC, vorn auch mehr). Gewinde am Ausfaller für kleinen Gepäckträger oder Bleche, und Gewindeadapter an der Sattelstütze für den Träger. Im S/R einiges komfortabler als das CC, im Vergleich mit anderen Crossern auch auf der komfortablen Seite. Für Reisen/Alltag nicht die erste Wahl, für alles was ohne viel Zuladung Spaß machen soll dafür auf jeden Fall (bitte den Vergleich zum Surly beachten. Wenn mans z.B. mit einem Crux vergleicht, ist das TCX immer noch ein Allroundmonster ).
Unschön (fand ich) BB86 Tretlagergehäuse schränkt die Auswahl an Kurbeln ein, Overdrive 2 (nur am SLR1 und, ich glaube am Advanced) heißt 1 1/4 Zoll Gabelschaft. Das Format hat sich immer noch nicht durchgesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus1 (2. November 2016)

Würde mir heute nur noch einen Crosser oder eben ein Gravelbike kaufen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wenn man keine Rennen fährt und nur ab und zu mal mit den Kumpels, reicht die Radgattung vollends. Die Räder sind viel universeller, man hat einfach mehr davon. Selbst bin ich mit einem umgebauten Crosser sogar Brevets (Langstrecken) gefahren.


----------



## FloF (3. November 2016)

Hi,
danke für die Anregungen. Habe mir ein Gravelbike gekauft und finde es super. Richtige Entscheidung!


----------



## klaus1 (3. November 2016)

Du wirst es sicher nicht bereuen und hast noch richtig Geld für andere wichtige Ausrüstung.


----------



## FloF (4. November 2016)

Nein bereue es wirklich gar nicht. Nach ein paar Runden auf Straßen und auch Feldwegen taugts mir immer mehr. Cockpit muss noch etwas tiefer/länger, ein paar profiliertere Reifen für den Winter (dafür hab ich einen Thread eröffnet) und dann gehts ab.

Das mit dem Geld kann ich nicht nachvollziehen klaus1. Ich fands echt teuer. 1840€ ist (finde ich) viel Geld für ein Rad, was nicht mein Hauptsportgerät (das ist weiterhin das Mtb) ist.


----------



## klaus1 (4. November 2016)

Bezog das darauf, wenn Du ein Rennrad und dann noch ein Gravelbike/Crosser gekauft hättest.


----------



## klaus1 (4. November 2016)

Schau mal das ist mein Neues, Selbstaufbau.
http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/s/17529?page=1


----------

